# Lightning



## Manchester_Fan (Feb 5, 2011)

Just wondering if there is anything to know about or do when camping and a lightning storm comes along. Other than wait it out is there something that should be done?


----------



## outback loft (Sep 22, 2008)

Well your tv antenna is a prime target for a strike, and I have had my satellite dish struck and it burned out the box inside. My dish was struck at home, not while camping, but it still applies. Other than that I see no other issues, other than common sense.


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

My first thought was that, just like in a car, you're on rubber tires, so you're insulated. My next thought was the tongue jack and stabilizers are metal, so maybe you're not insulated. Then again, we always put wood under the jacks, so maybe we are insulated!


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Roll up the awning real fast. Not because of lightening but the wind that is typically associated with it.
Regards, Glenn


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Awning up, Antenna down, disconnect power if you have hook up's. If you are parked near trees be watching and listening, unlock the doors and enjoy the light show. Camped in several similar storms, but unnerving but trying to drive away isn't much safer either.


----------



## Manchester_Fan (Feb 5, 2011)

Thanks for the responses! That is exactly what we did - sat back and enjoyed the show with a beverage! I did not disconnect shore power though - I guess next time I should?


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

As everyone has said- but x2 on the awning. We got caught in a summer thunderstorm in NH that rumbled in fast. High winds, trees down. Unnerving, because the kids (12 and 9 at the time) had gone to the pavillion for an evening movie with other camp kids. I tried calling my son's cell phone to tell him to come back asap, but the cell phones were down. From the time I heard the first deep rumbles of thunder and saw the black clouds to the west, to the time I ran to the camp pavillion (camp staff hustled the kids into the camp store for the storm) was about 10 minutes. When I got back to the camper, we were just walking past the aftermath. Our awning, which I had no time to even think about, was tweaked and the DW said the camper was actually rolling when the wind caught the awning and lifted that side of the camper. Even with the stab jacks down! As we were camping, I never thought about listening to the weather (or news) because- well, we're camping. From now on, whenever (and wherever) we camp I add a "weather alert" to my phone with the zip code entered for our location, so I can get as much warning as possible.


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> From now on, whenever (and wherever) we camp I add a "weather alert" to my phone with the zip code entered for our location, so I can get as much warning as possible.


That's a great idea. One more reason to buy a smartphone!


----------



## outback loft (Sep 22, 2008)

Just a little tip on the awnings........If you leave it drastically tipped to one side the wind has no chance to catch it. That is the only way I can open my awning when I am on the beach as there is a constant wind that is either strong enough flip the awning over the trailer or enough to make if flap in the wind all day long. The other thing I have is 2 30" long stakes that I drive into the ground and use ratchet straps as tie downs for the awning........While everyone rushes to put away their awning, I am sitting outside under it without a worry, enjoying the show.


----------



## joeymac (Aug 19, 2010)

outback loft said:


> The other thing I have is 2 30" long stakes that I drive into the ground and use ratchet straps as tie downs for the awning........While everyone rushes to put away their awning, I am sitting outside under it without a worry, enjoying the show.


Would this work on the newer electric awnings ? They dont have the extra support pole the non-electric awnings have...


----------



## outback loft (Sep 22, 2008)

joeymac said:


> The other thing I have is 2 30" long stakes that I drive into the ground and use ratchet straps as tie downs for the awning........While everyone rushes to put away their awning, I am sitting outside under it without a worry, enjoying the show.


Would this work on the newer electric awnings ? They dont have the extra support pole the non-electric awnings have...
[/quote]

I don't know if it would work with the electric awning. I think that without the extra support pole it would be questionable at best.


----------



## bowhunter2819 (Apr 27, 2011)

I have tied my electric awning down and it has done well in high winds from storms. With that said i use the quick tie downs that lock into the tracks on the roller incase of the need to bring it in rapidly.

Spring storms have been kinda crazy and have no problem to report with the awning


----------

